# Fit For Life/Food Combining



## bright_eyes (Dec 7, 2007)

My dh knows a lady who swears by this book and wants us to try it out. I haven't read the book yet but have been reading the reviews of it on amazon, which gives you a good feel for what it's about. All of the people who gave it 5 stars (and there are tons) say that they are so healthy and have so much energy because of this program. Lack of energy is something I do struggle with and so I am thinking of maybe giving this program a try. However, I am extremely hesitant because it is so radically different and I think would be really hard to do. The thought of not ever eating carbs with protein is hard, since that cuts out most of the things I love to eat.

I thought I would ask here if anyone has tried this/ does this eating program? Have you had good results with it? The 5 star reviews all say that they notice the difference and feel so much healtier and have way more energy. Have you found this to be true? On the flip side, has anyone tried this and NOT had good results?


----------



## witch's mom (Dec 8, 2003)

I've not read that particular book, but I've dabbled in food combining--to solve some stomach issues and some lack-of-energy issues. I read Natalia Rose's Raw Food Detox Diet, which is not limited to raw, but advocates high raw and definitely advocates food combining.

For me, food combining makes me feel really great. Light, energetic, no drag after eating, no afternoon sluggishness, easy sleep at night. But it takes some concentrated thought in the first couple weeks, just to get a handle on the combining rules. It's hard to stick to, too, because people just do not eat this way so you feel like you're constantly thinking about food and constantly fighting the way you've been raised.

I also got really skinny when I was doing hardcore food combining. So now I combine properly during the day, but come evening, I don't worry about it so much.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I love food combining and have had great success with it. I feel so much better when I pay attention to the way I eat. Honestly, it's second nature at this point and I don't have to pay very close attention at all. I recommend reading Fit For Life, but there are many other resources too.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

BTDT. I followed their plan for about 3 years very strictly (and was veg. for 8 + years). I am much better on a traditional foods type diet, but then I am much better on a diet with plenty of red meat. I do think that it is good to watch how much protein you eat with starches (for example, I feel awful when I eat a steak with a baked potato, or chicken with garlic bread). It is an interesting read, but I think there are better books out there. JMO.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I tried it briefly before I got pg with DS. I tried the "nothing but fruit before noon" but it was horrible for me- I never felt full and it messed up my blood sugar to have all that fruit without any protein and fat. I never lost any weight that way either, and I gave it a try for about 2 months.

I'm now doing very well on a low-carb diet. I suppose I'm following all the food combining rules because I don't eat starches at all- so they're certainly never mixed with proteins!







For me, eliminating grains makes a lot more sense than trying to remember what I can mix with what.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

could i have some more info about food combining?


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Interesting.

I had often heard that you should eat a protein with carbs to deliberately slow down the digestion (the blood sugar levels) from the carbs. You never know, I guess.

Is there 'traditional foods' support for this theory? Did any culture separate their foods this way?

Aven


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I tried it briefly before I got pg with DS. I tried the "nothing but fruit before noon" but it was horrible for me- I never felt full and it messed up my blood sugar to have all that fruit without any protein and fat. I never lost any weight that way either, and I gave it a try for about 2 months.

I'm now doing very well on a low-carb diet. I suppose I'm following all the food combining rules because I don't eat starches at all- so they're certainly never mixed with proteins!







For me, eliminating grains makes a lot more sense than trying to remember what I can mix with what.

This was my experience, as well.


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

I didn't do fit for life, but I have food combined, and I did enjoy reading the Marilu Henner "Total Health Makeover" books. As far as you want to get your dietary advice from the lady from Taxi, I think she explains food combining pretty well. If you post some of your favorite meals, I could try to suggest modifications that would make a difference.

For me, food combining came at a time in my life where I was interested in going vegetarian, and it didn't make sense. If I eat a steak and a potato, I'm stuffed. If I eat steak and broccoli, I feel pretty good. That oversimplifies things a lot but...I do think there is something there.

My best friend, however, is a doctor and she thinks it is bunkum.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmommy* 
This was my experience, as well.

Mine too, but I don't think htey are mutually exclusive. I eat meat now and feel far better if I follow food combining. There are many ways to do it...Fit for Life illustrates just one.


----------



## bright_eyes (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirei* 
could i have some more info about food combining?

http://www.diets-atoz.com/apex/fad/f...ning_diets.htm


----------



## bright_eyes (Dec 7, 2007)

I've been thinking a lot about the whole food combining thing and it is troubling me a lot. What bothers me is that there are hundreds of people who swear by it and feel better when they eat this way. Even the people on here who seperate carbs from proteins say they feel better. But the scientific basis for it doesn't make a lot of sense to me and it is so radically different then the way our society eats that I am scared to even give it a try. How in the world did they figure out which foods can and can't go together and in what order things needed to be eaten? One thing I wonder is if you are always seperating the two, how in the world can you get enough of what you need. I think that protein and carbs are both very important parts of our diet. I've been trying to read up more and one site pointed out that even breast milk is full of both protein and carbs. Why would our bodies stop being able to handle both at once? I've also read that it is good to combine protein with carbs because it slows down digestion. Another thing I wonder about is the fact that healthy carbs, like whole grains, have protein in them, which seems to me to say that our bodies can digest them both at the same time.

But the whole thing fascinates me because so many people have had such amazing success with food combining. I am torn as to just read the book and try it out or whether to stay away from it. I could definately use some more energy and I know I have digestive issues, and this could really benefit me. But it seems to fly in the face of reason and common sense! Maybe reading more about it will convince me otherwise???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madskye* 
If you post some of your favorite meals, I could try to suggest modifications that would make a difference.

Some things I love eating:
-peanut butter (the natural only peanuts kind) toast with a little honey
-pasta and meat sauce (I know I could just leave out the meat!)
-chilli on top of rice
-mexican stuff like taquitos, quesadillas, burritos (so beans and/or meat in wraps)
-sandwhiches (turkey/chicken/salmon/tuna/egg salad)
-eggs and toast

I can think of lots of ways to just cut out meat, like having veggie sanwhiches, chilli w/o rice, pasta sauce w/o meat but I'd have a hard time eating very much protein w/o carbs. A piece of meat with just veggies next to it does not seem that appetizing or filling to me.

So one of my biggest fears with this diet is that I wouldn't be getting enough protein in my diet.


----------



## bright_eyes (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I'm now doing very well on a low-carb diet. I suppose I'm following all the food combining rules because I don't eat starches at all- so they're certainly never mixed with proteins!







For me, eliminating grains makes a lot more sense than trying to remember what I can mix with what.

I'm curious about low-carb diets. Why eliminate grains? Aren't unrefined whole grains super healthy?


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bright_eyes* 

Some things I love eating:
-peanut butter (the natural only peanuts kind) toast with a little honey
-pasta and meat sauce (I know I could just leave out the meat!)
-chilli on top of rice
-mexican stuff like taquitos, quesadillas, burritos (so beans and/or meat in wraps)
-sandwhiches (turkey/chicken/salmon/tuna/egg salad)
-eggs and toast

I can think of lots of ways to just cut out meat, like having veggie sanwhiches, chilli w/o rice, pasta sauce w/o meat but I'd have a hard time eating very much protein w/o carbs. A piece of meat with just veggies next to it does not seem that appetizing or filling to me.

So one of my biggest fears with this diet is that I wouldn't be getting enough protein in my diet.


Well, I think giving it a try is probably the best way to see if it works for you. I'm not a dietician, so I won't tell you how much of anything YOU need in your diet--there's probably an individual component to that as well. But for me, I don't need to eat a ton of meat to stay healthy, I do need some. So, I wonder if food combining is also a bit of portion control? You use the word "filling" -- do you need to eat until you are full, or just til you are satisfied?

So, things you could do...

peanut butter on celery with honey
All of the mexican food you can have veggie style--but someone else might have to chime in--I thought beans and meat are fine together because they're both protein?
Tuna salad on top of salad
Will you really miss the rice underneath your chili? It doesn't impart much flavor, again, it's just bulk.

You can have bread, but have toast in the morning, by itself. And carbs come from vegetables as well--not just grains and potatoes.

I'll look in my cookbook for some recipes and more info.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bright_eyes* 
I've been thinking a lot about the whole food combining thing and it is troubling me a lot. What bothers me is that there are hundreds of people who swear by it and feel better when they eat this way. Even the people on here who seperate carbs from proteins say they feel better. But the scientific basis for it doesn't make a lot of sense to me and it is so radically different then the way our society eats that I am scared to even give it a try. How in the world did they figure out which foods can and can't go together and in what order things needed to be eaten? One thing I wonder is if you are always seperating the two, how in the world can you get enough of what you need. I think that protein and carbs are both very important parts of our diet. I've been trying to read up more and one site pointed out that even breast milk is full of both protein and carbs. Why would our bodies stop being able to handle both at once? I've also read that it is good to combine protein with carbs because it slows down digestion. Another thing I wonder about is the fact that healthy carbs, like whole grains, have protein in them, which seems to me to say that our bodies can digest them both at the same time.


How did people throughout the course of time know what food was safe to eat? Some things you just know. Maybe it was based on watching someone get sick eating something so they knew to stay away from it.

It is based on the times of digestion. Different foods take longer to break down. It is better to eat things together than have similar digestion times because otherwise fermentation results. It's really that simple. Fermentation leads to all kinds of issues...candida, brain fog, gas, bloating, lethargy etc.

I think traditionally people listened to their bodies and knew what felt good and what didn't. We are not all that connected so it may take a bit more to figure it out.

The best advice I could give is to look back to tradition and listen to your body. Ignore the US government-never take advice from someone who has an agenda! Once you find what works for *you* (because everyone is different) you will have your answer. You can read for the rest of your life and all you'll have is alot of theories. You need to put them to the test and determine their efficacy in your life. This book may not complete the puzzle, but if it's calling to you it could certainly be a part of it.







IF nothing else enjoy the journey!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
Mine too, but I don't think htey are mutually exclusive. I eat meat now and feel far better if I follow food combining. There are many ways to do it...Fit for Life illustrates just one.


See, I agree. I don't follow FFL anymore, but I am pretty low-carb, as well. I guess I just don't totally buy the whole food combining. If it works for someone else, I am not saying they are wrong. Quite the contrary. If it is working for you, you should definitely continue doing it! I guess I do follow a type of FC, just not very strictly. For ex. I like watermelon by itself, and only by itself. Add anything else, and I feel sort of nauseous.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

I agree with trying it to know whether or not it actually works, but I still have some questions about the scientific theory behind it -

I have some blood sugar & mood issues. Wouldn't I want to try to slow the digestion of fruit? It sounds like the purpose behind food combining is to process things as effectively as possible, which also ends up being relatively quick.

Also - having read some of the TF threads here - is fermentation always a bad thing? Maybe letting food ferment in the gut feeds the good bacteria that's there...

Are beans high enough in protein to count as protein foods, as far as food combining is concerned? They're pretty high in carbs too.

Thank you! This is all very interesting.
Aven


----------



## witch's mom (Dec 8, 2003)

According to Natalia Rose, beans combine as a starch. One of my favorite meals is black bean tacos with avocado (a fruit that actually combines as a starch), cilantro, lettuce and salsa. Some harder-core food combiners might say that salsa is a no-no here, because tomatoes are a fruit that should only be combined with neutrals like green vegetables, but I've never had trouble using tomatoes as a condiment.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

On food combining, I have no opinions. On Fit for Life specifically .... I love Marilyn Diamond's FFL cookbook. Really good, straightforward vegan fare. However, the FFL outlook on nutrition has always seemed really off-base to me on the subject of protein in particular -- they talk about percents in foods, not daily grams, so hint that even a lettuce diet is a sufficient protein source, and go on to talk about the percent of protein in breastmilk, indicating that we shouldn't worry about not exceeding that percentage in out diets as it's the food for the time of the most rapid human growth. (Leaving off suggesting we meet the equivalent percentage of fat in our diets of course.)

Personally I think it does say something that after the Diamonds divorced Marilyn went on to call the diet too strict and wrote at least one book advocating a more moderate approach.


----------



## bright_eyes (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madskye* 
You use the word "filling" -- do you need to eat until you are full, or just til you are satisfied?

I always try to eat until I feel full, even though that is not always easy since I rarely feel full (or satisfied). I usually eat until I feel tired of eating or until I think I've eaten enough and shouldn't need more, even if I still feel full. I almost always feel hungry, even 30 minutes after eating. It is such a pain!


----------

